# Driving a Self-Driving Tesla for Uber



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I doubt most people driving for Uber would be able to afford a Tesla but suppose you had one and it has the self-driving capabilities.

This is more of a theoretical question but would it be allowed for the driver to have the self driving system take over when they're transporting passengers? The driver would still be present of course but could be on his phone or playing on his laptop instead of piloting the vehicle.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

The Tesla is nowhere near "self driving". It will not turn a corner for you. It will not pull over and stop at your command. It will not drive to an address you program into it. 

At best, it will keep you in your lane and at a constant speed. And that is all. I have driven one and tested it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ragnarkar said:


> I doubt most people driving for Uber would be able to afford a Tesla but suppose you had one and it has the self-driving capabilities.
> 
> This is more of a theoretical question but would it be allowed for the driver to have the self driving system take over when they're transporting passengers? The driver would still be present of course but could be on his phone or playing on his laptop instead of piloting the vehicle.


I'll get back to you after I clean the self cleaning toilet bowl,and cleaning the self cleaning oven.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> ... The driver would still be present of course but could be on his phone or playing on his laptop instead of piloting the vehicle.


Until dying a horrible death by not paying attention to where the car is or what the other cars around it are doing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Until dying a horrible death by not paying attention to where the car is or what the other cars around it are doing.


It's only Horrible until you run out of blood . . .


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It's only Horrible until you run out of blood . . .


That's an excellent point. As you begin to burn to death, you'll find it more pleasant to cut your throat with a shard of broken glass.


----------



## uberLeshy (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm gonna install a crapper in the back of mine so I can take a dump on the highway and wave at you
Beep Beep


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It's only Horrible until you run out of blood . . .


. . . right, it isn't the fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ragnarkar said:


> I doubt most people driving for Uber would be able to afford a Tesla but suppose you had one and it has the self-driving capabilities.
> .............The driver would still be present of course but could be on his phone or playing on his laptop instead of piloting the vehicle.


Do you even know this wonderful "self driving" system can't even recognize stop signs or traffic signals?

Gosh! The cluelessness of some folks here is just mind-boggling.

Do you even know how much you earn driving for Uber? 
Now quit typing here, and go back to earning $90,000 a year driving for Uber.


----------



## uberLeshy (Oct 16, 2016)

You can easily earn 1-2k/month driving, according to many drivers claims, and there's nothing wrong with taking a second job to fund a hobby or finance a new toy. Ford pays Mexicans 350$us/month, that's a 10 hour shift for us at 35/hour, and the Mexican will provide more loyalty and better quality because he can't afford to be an alcoholic and make payments on his $70k F150.
... And no I wouldn't be allowed to plug it in at work for free, they won't even let you park within a km of the gate with a non Ford family vehicle. There's nothing in the charter of human rights regarding discrimination based on vehicle make.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

I've had a pin in the middle of San Diego bay from some drunk idiot and wonder if the self driving car will drive into the ocean lol.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeChargersfan said:


> I've had a pin in the middle of San Diego bay from some drunk idiot and wonder if the self driving car will drive into the ocean lol.


The answer is no, no it wouldn't.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not self driving.

Sure you could use the autopilot, but in a current tesla, _you are always the driver_, so no, you couldn't do other things.


----------

